# Sussex Professional Recommendations



## blobdang (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi, my first post, here goes...anyone any recommendations for professionals for lessons in the Sussex area? - I live in Brighton, but don't mind travelling a bit. Really looking for 'the best'(!).


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Nothing I know of local to you I'm affraid. The pro I go to is in deepest darkest Hertfordshire, so quite a drive for you.

Best place to start would be at your local golf clubs. If you are not sure about the pros, just go up there and ask them some general questions about the course and/or clubs or something to see if you can get on well enough with them.

Other than that, there must be someone at your local course that could recommend a pro to you, or someone that you have played with?

Best of luck


----------



## blobdang (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Fitz, anyone else?


----------

